

Recent Progress in Quantum Algorithms - vl
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69352-recent-progress-in-quantum-algorithms/fulltext

======
thisrod
I used to work on this, and I don't get the "recent" part of the title. I knew
most things the article mentions a decade ago, and the rest wouldn't have
surprised me much. What a pity.

